# NYTimes article on sports photographers and NY show



## The_Traveler (Jul 23, 2016)

Excellent article

*http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/22/arts/design/who-shot-sports-the-sideline-as-art-studio.html?contentCollection=weekendreads&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=c-column-middle-span-region&region=c-column-middle-span-region&WT.nav=c-column-middle-span-region*


----------



## table1349 (Jul 23, 2016)

Glad to see someone else in the world recognizes good sports photography for what it is.


----------



## KmH (Jul 23, 2016)

It took me a few seconds to figure out the first photo in that article.
Nice article and a kudos to those sports photographers that make art.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 24, 2016)

I appreciate the insightful remarks and the focus of competition between the photogs.  After every assignment the editors look at what you shot and at what the competition shot and gave you hell if you were scooped, if the competition's shot was more defining than yours.


----------

